# My girl Lola this time last year!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at her! Wee petal...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! so tiny!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Indeed - look at her! Beautiful Lola long legged Bear


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Lola is so pretty! Then and now.:love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How cute - does nina wear that jumper now? 
Lola's first christmas last year & ninjas this year x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> AH! so tiny!





Marzi said:


> Indeed - look at her! Beautiful Lola long legged Bear





flowerchild said:


> Lola is so pretty! Then and now.:love-eyes:


Wish I could go back for just 2 seconds to kiss that little smooth head! I know I have her but don't you know what I mean? Like with human babies, you'd love to go back and just squeeze them again for a minute when they were all new and small! So precious!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> How cute - does nina wear that jumper now?
> Lola's first christmas last year & ninjas this year x


Yes! I'm yet to get a good picture of her in it. I got Lola the blue version for this year! Must try to get some pics of them together in their Scandinavian fleeces tomorrow!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah little baby girl... You just don't see the change do you ?? Who'd have thought a year on that she'd be a big sister x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for calling her a ninja! It's predictatext


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My beautiful Lola baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought it was your own pet name for her, it's cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> How cute - does nina wear that jumper now?
> Lola's first christmas last year & ninjas this year x


She is like a Ninja! We witnessed her jumping up onto dining table after Meg just now! All four legs came off the ground at once and all four landed on the table  no prop, no chair, like a proper stunt dog! Wish I had a camera, it was like she was on springs!  Hopefully she doesn't remember how to do that! Can you imagine if the table was set? And it is a proper height table! Shocked.com


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stop letting her see photos of Donna's dogs on the table!  Another kangapoo it seems.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Stop letting her see photos of Donna's dogs on the table!  Another kangapoo it seems.


You mean like this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> You mean like this
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna how does she get up?? Nina just sprung up... No front legs first, all four at the same time. Like a cat!?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That tummy looks so kissable.  (Ninja close your eyes).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna how does she get up?? Nina just sprung up... No front legs first, all four at the same time. Like a cat!?


She springs from my leg to the table. One fluid motion. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think cats uncoil, lke a spring. It is a goat that springs straight up on all fours. Has she got any goat role models around?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My old JR used to be able to clean jump onto the dining room table - she used to like basking in the sun patches  
Dot has only just learnt how to spring onto the sofa.... very pleased with herself, now Kiki no longer has a safe place


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> She springs from my leg to the table. One fluid motion.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nina went from floor to table! All equal fours


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Elegant and beautiful Lola then AND now!! Would have liked to see that spring action jump! I've never seen mine do that!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Look at her! Wee petal...


She's so cute love the look on her face and the sweater! She looks like she could talk She seems so smart!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

,


dio.ren said:


> She's so cute love the look on her face and the sweater! She looks like she could talk She seems so smart!


She is cute and smart and I LOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE her!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Has Willow been sending seceret messages to Nina??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Has Willow been sending seceret messages to Nina??


Nina has no interest in staying on the table! She jumped up and got down again very quickly...  I'm sure she's learned her lesson!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

But did you get the curtains up ????


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> But did you get the curtains up ????


Brilliantly funny!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> But did you get the curtains up ????


Oh yes! And some!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If it was me a year later the curtain pole could still be there lol xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Wish I could go back for just 2 seconds to kiss that little smooth head! I know I have her but don't you know what I mean? Like with human babies, you'd love to go back and just squeeze them again for a minute when they were all new and small! So precious!


she is gorgeous, I'd love to go back to when we first got Dudley and be calmer and kinder to him - not that we were ever cruel but maybe were to hung up on setting pack leader rules... oh I don't know he was a cocky little s*d, but if I went back now with a bit more experience it would be interesting to see if we would be different.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> If it was me a year later the curtain pole could still be there lol xx


yep, me too - was going to take a nice picture of our fireplace all christmassy but then realised the wallpaper has still not been repaired and replaced from where it was torn back to have the fireplace done about 18 months ago!! At least the christmas decs hide a lot of it.
Is that the same jumper that lottie had on Tilly?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wish I could go back for just 2 seconds to kiss that little smooth head! I know I have her but don't you know what I mean? Like with human babies, you'd love to go back and just squeeze them again for a minute when they were all new and small! So precious![/QUOTE]
I know what you mean, I love looking a Jasper's puppy pictures and think when he was tiny I couldn't wait for him to grow to see how big he would be but now I'd love him to be the cute little fur baby snuggled in my wash pile. They grow so quickly.
Lola is so adorable in her jumper, she has such a gentle trusting face xx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> yep, me too - was going to take a nice picture of our fireplace all christmassy but then realised the wallpaper has still not been repaired and replaced from where it was torn back to have the fireplace done about 18 months ago!! At least the christmas decs hide a lot of it.
> Is that the same jumper that lottie had on Tilly?


I didn't see Tilly's. Lola got hers at Christmas market last year.


----------

